# I'm pretty excited right now, they're digging



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

The first step to ripping out the old broken sidewalk started last Spring when I had a giant Silver Maple remove behind the house. It's been dropping limbs on the porch and house for years plus it's root system raised a broke the sidewalk as well as elevated the property on the corner of the house creating a place where rain and snow ran down to the house and into the basement. It was really screwing up my old concrete block foundation.

Well now the old side walk is gone and the concrete contractors are back there digging up the old stump and will be pouring piers for a new deck as well as forming a new sidewalk.

It's finally here and good to see my planning taking shape. I hope nothing goes wrong.

I just had to write.

Bryan


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My good friend, Murphy, always tells me "nothing can go wrong"...

If he visits your neighborhood, toss him on his ear before he gets a chance to speak...

Good luck with it all...sounds like you'll be done in no time...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*There's some concrete pouring going on.*

The first stage of a two part pour is happening now. They will frame up the lower sidewalk and pour tomorrow.

Tonight we have the grandkids ages 3 and 1. I bet It's going to be a challenge keeping them away from all the new work. Hopefully it'll set up pretty well before evening.

Bryan


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

No way !!! Handprints, initials and date are in order...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nickp said:


> No way !!! Handprints, initials and date are in order...


I'd love go get some had prints but I'm afraid that's asking for a disaster to happen. We tried to make some hand prints with some doughy thing my wife whipped up a few months ago and Forrest, our 3 year old just wanted to tear things up. I don't want him digging in the new sidewalk so I better not give him any ideas.

Bryan


----------

